# leo macksnow tremper albino het blizzard



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a female leo macksnow tremper albino het blizzard, shes very light in coulor almost pattenless with light yellow banding 

to see photo DoncasterGeckos - our geckos

I have a choice of 4 males for next years breeding season, which do you think will get the best out her,

Macksnow but very yellowy

Macksnow Bell albino (not the best chioce IMO as I will only get poss hets or poss d hetts or MS or normals)

Super hypo CT very pale coulouring 

tang enigma tremper poss 50% bell, but Im not oversure hes a he yet allthought hes 65g looks like he has lumps but not sure on pores?

or should I buy in something totally differant, like a trepmer SS or a D/Blanco, or possibly a Raptor?, If I do buy something i'd also like to pair him with at least one of the other females list below in sig


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

There is alot of good choice there, depends what your aiming for really.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> There is alot of good choice there, depends what your aiming for really.


I like to get something with wow factor


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> There is alot of good choice there, depends what your aiming for really.


:iamwithstupid: Have a think about what you would like to get from the pairing.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm - nothing standing out there for me... I'd be tempted to add another with something more in the mix suited for her... 
D/B or Raptor would be a start for sure... :2thumb:

Good name by the way - I have a 'Piglet' - SSBell... !


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

db or something else to bring out the blizzard?

or maybe make a mack blazing blizzard?

that would be sweet.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Try for a super snow blazing blizzard, i love them:flrt: maybe pair with a blazing blizz male for mack blazing blizz and then try for supers the next year.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> Try for a super snow blazing blizzard, i love them:flrt: maybe pair with a blazing blizz male for mack blazing blizz and then try for supers the next year.


I love SSBBs, quite difficult to find I think though, and would be rather pricy as well.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I love SSBBs, quite difficult to find I think though, and would be rather pricy as well.


 i know, i'd love one but haven't seen any around so have began the process of making my own:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

saw one once, think it was £250 though

:gasp:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

mmm..... SS BB...I like that 

Im of to google up some pics


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Pure white leo with solid red eyes, like a top quality DB.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Pure white leo with solid red eyes, like a top quality DB.


mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Pure white leo with solid red eyes, like a top quality DB.


I must admit I did have a look around the doncaster show at some DBs and was tempted be a couple, the trouble is to get the best out of a really good male I would need at least one other good female to justify him

just for the sake of referance say I bought a

Pure male white leo with solid red eyes, like a top quality DB X my macksnow tremper het blizzard= ?

also what other femail would be great with th DB

OR
if I bought a male supersnow blazzing blizzard (which would be hard to find) X my macksnow tremper het blizzard= ?

also what other femail would be great with th SS BB

over to you guys


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Ive spent most of the day looking both here, UK,euroupe and on usa sites, I dont think there any SS BB availble, I've a sneaky feeling if there was they would be out of my price range

what about a SS T male and a T BB female to make a trio with my female ms T het blizard female


----------

